

VVVVjs lab - fibo
http://lab.vvvvjs.com/index.php

======
joosters
+1 for having a 'what is this' page. Too many websites don't bother.

-1 for having an incomprehensible 'what is this' page, that needs you to already understand the page!

------
yan
For those curious, this is inspired by vvvv[1].

[1] [http://vvvv.org/](http://vvvv.org/)

------
fibo
VVVVjs is the porting of VVVV for JavaScript, like processingjs to processing.

VVVV is much more powerfull than processing ! It is a step forward.

------
sazeod
I wonder where this stands compared to processing
([http://processing.org/](http://processing.org/))

------
nfoz
from [http://vvvv.org](http://vvvv.org):

> vvvv is free for non-commercial use

------
anoother
I get redirected immediately:

    
    
        Not Found
    
        The requested URL /notsupported.html was not found on this server.
    

Opera 12.16, Ubuntu amd64...

------
hxrts
wow, fantastic work. If you provided embed codes for original compositions I'd
definitely be using this quite a bit.

------
jnardiello
Quite an awesome work.

